# Farm Dogs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson will make you grin.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/farm_dogs/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that you mention it, its happening here also.

I wonder if its because dogs used to follow the farmer across the fields, out to get the cows in for milking, were hunting companions and helped keep vermin away from the house. They were useful and had a job to do.

I have to tie my big dog up when doing something out in the field like mowing or shredding, otherwise he'll run in front of the equipment. (And I've already run several cats through the moco.)

On another note, the article at the bottom of that page, http://www.agweb.com/article/salesman_took_480000_in_bribes_from_iowa_farmer_NAA_Associated_Press, had an interesting comment:

"The document said the scheme amounted to wire fraud because the checks Hartzler deposited were processed through interstate wire, transmitted electronically from one Iowa bank to the Chicago office of the Federal Reserve and back to another Iowa bank."

ALL checks go through one of three processing centers: Atlanta, Chicago, and Boston. So, except in certain cases, this means that any illegal money transfer falls under wire fraud. Hmmmm???

Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Nothing better than a good dog on the farm.


----------

